# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  γεια σε ολους!

## birdi

καλησπερα σε ολους! μολις χθες μου εκαναν δωρο ενα πουλι και σαν ασχετος που ειμαι φροντισα να βρω το φορουμ για να μπορεσω να του προσφερω οσο το δυνατον μια ανετη, ασφαλη και γεματη υγεια ζωη στο νεο μας φιλο! διαβαζω τα threads του φορουμ για να ενημερωθω σχετικα αλλα σαν πρωτα και πιο βασικα βηματα τι θα μου προτεινατε να κανω; μεχρι τωρα τον βλεπω αρκετα κινητικο και ζωηρο! και με μεγαλη ορεξη για φαγητο!!!! βεβαια δεν γνωριζω ποια ειναι η σωστη συμπεριφορα του αλλα για πρωτες στιγμες δειχνει μια χαρα!

----------


## birdi



----------


## gianniskilkis

Kαλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## amastro

Καλώς μας ήρθες και καλορίζικο το καναρινάκι σου.
Ένα όσο γίνεται πιο ευρύχωρο κλουβάκι, καλό μείγμα σπόρων, καθημερινά φρέσκο νερό σε καθαρή ποτήστρα,
ένα σουπιοκόκαλο, καθαριότητα. Αυτά είναι μερικά βασικά. Αν θες δείξε μας με φωτογραφίες το κλουβί και τους σπόρους 
που του δίνεις ώστε από κάπου να ξεκινήσουμε την κουβέντα. Αν αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο και διαβάσεις τα θέματα 
του φόρουμ, θα έχεις μια καλή εικόνα για το τι χρειάζεται να κάνεις.

----------

